# Moving household from Spain to USA



## Cycle (May 25, 2015)

Hello. I'd be very grateful to hear anyone else's experience in moving from Spain to the US, specifically regarding any recommendations for moving (removal) companies. I am a US citizen currently residing in Madrid.

Thanks much for any advice or comments.

Best.
-Cycle


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cycle said:


> Hello. I'd be very grateful to hear anyone else's experience in moving from Spain to the US, specifically regarding any recommendations for moving (removal) companies. I am a US citizen currently residing in Madrid.
> 
> Thanks much for any advice or comments.
> 
> ...


Why not try a US company that ships to Spain such as Bekins Bekins Van Lines, Inc. they will probably have contacts here in Spain that they work with when shipping from US to Soain and could work it the other way round. We used them to move stuff from FL to Spain and I can't fault them, even the cost was reasonable.


----------



## Cycle (May 25, 2015)

Thanks Baldilocks. That was my initial thought and I have contacted with several such firms, Bekins included. If there are any other recommendations for specific companies, I'd be glad to hear them.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cycle said:


> Thanks Baldilocks. That was my initial thought and I have contacted with several such firms, Bekins included. If there are any other recommendations for specific companies, I'd be glad to hear them.


We had to ship a load of stuff from FL to Spain and after trying several (I can't remember now, it was eight years ago) I found Bekins to offer the best deal. We contracted them to wrap and pack as well and they did an excellent job, even making crates for pictures (my late f-i-l was an artist and an architect). They had basic strong carton materials for making up custom sized packing boxes. Not one thing was damaged or broken. I recommend them to anyone wanting to come from USA to anywhere over here. They organised the Spanish end as well with customs clearance and a Spanish company to collect from the docks, handle the paperwork, deliver it to the house, unload and cart it up several floors (we put most of it in the attic initially, since we were having building work done affecting much of the rest of the house). 

I'm sure they will have good contacts on this side of the pond. Whereabouts on the US side are you headed?


----------



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

We are moving from Florida to Spain next month. I interviewed several companies and ended up choosing Coleman Allied Van Lines. Every single one is terribly expensive even with us getting rid of 99% of our furniture which won't fit through the door in Camposol. Best bet is to get several quotes but as you have several recommendations on Bekins, that is usually a good sign. We are in a military town here in Florida and especially the neighborhood we live in at present is about 75% military. I notice the Navy, Air Force and Marines use Covan International quite frequently - I see that company's trucks in our hood more than any other. I am sure they have a contract with the government to get so much business but I have never heard of anyone complaining about them.


----------

